# Swarovski Rangefinding Binocular



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

I just e-mailed Swarovski to ask them if they are going to produce a rangefinding binocular. They e-mailed me back with "Thank you for your request at Swarovski Optik. There are no current plans to produce a rangefinding binocular. Thank you." I am pretty surprised that they don't try to produce one to compete with Leica. It is such a GREAT idea to have those two combined. I just can't believe that nobody else is really competing for that market, besides the Leupold which IMHO really doesn't compete at all. I want some "real" binoculars, not some 32" objective lens. What do you guys think about it?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I love my Leica Geo-Vids, my only complaint is the range button is on the left side which makes it hard to use when holding my bow. Great optics and ranges out to any distance that I have ranged. I too am surprised no one else is 'competing' with Leica in this market niche.

PRO


----------

